# Advice sought for deleted folders



## justgothere (Mar 18, 2016)

Dear friends,

I am from Kolkata. I had two parallel 4 TB external HDDs mounted on a laptop. One fine morning while I booted the machine up windows 8.1 showed a blue screen but recovered on it's own. After that incident in both the EHDDs few very important subfolders went missing from one particular folder. It contained about 500 GBs of NEF files ( Nikon Raw format ). I need them urgently. My local support has failed and I have instructed him to talk with a recovery PRO. Can you suggest someone who can recover the files ? I will pay suitable fees.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2016)

If the HDD is accessible, try using recuva.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 18, 2016)

Used recuva . Not been useful. The target subfolders were not recovered , some other files were. Do we have some very good recovery pros here in Kolkata ? I am losing sleep over this . Thanks for your suggestion though. 

Cheers


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2016)

Can you remember if the Free space available before and after the blue screen is same? If it is same then may be the directory structure is overwritten and performing windows checkdisk will restore the directories. If it is not the same and you are missing 500GB disk space as well. try recovery softwares and pray for the best.

For recovery softwares use the one which scans at partition level. This scans will be extensive and will take a lot of time.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 18, 2016)

chkdsk and recuva both failed


----------



## nac (Mar 18, 2016)

I have been trying to find it since late afternoon. I remember bookmarking or took snapshot of the post, but couldn't find it.

Okay, here is the link. Try it and let us know...
Photo recovery

I hope this will fix it for you.


----------



## justgothere (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks Nac. Will try and revert.


----------

